# Partners with Chronic (mental and/ or physical) illness tribe?



## lunamoth88 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello mamas. I'm new here and after briefly looking around was wondering if there's already an established tribe for mamas whose partners have chronic illnesses? Mine is dealing with a plethora of issues, and since I am the main caretaker for him and the kiddos, as well as the main breadwinner, I am pretty isolated and hoping to connect with some other people who are in a similar situation. We can start a tribe if there's isn't one already, but maybe there is? XO lunamoth


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Welcome to Mothering!

I don't see one active but feel free to start one.


----------

